# All Lights are Green but still No Connection



## Blogtaculous (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's the setup I have:

iMac (Aluminum)
Apple Time Capsule 1TB
AT&T DSL

When connected, all lights on modem are green, so is the light on the Time Capsule. When I go to a website, page cannot be displayed. When I insert the ethernet cable directly into the back of the iMac straight from the DSL, the internet works just fine.

With all lights green but no internet connection, what am I missing?:4-dontkno


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Blogtaculous,

Please plug in the computer in question to the Modem and provide us with ipconfig /all output.
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd, choose run as Admin and press enter. Open up a command prompt then Copy and Paste these ipconfig /all >c:\ipconfig.txt . Please attach the .txt file to be found in your Local Disk 'C' on your next post.


----------



## Blogtaculous (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. I have a mac though. What are the steps with terminal?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

oops sorry...see this link.


Blogtaculous said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I have a mac though. What are the steps with terminal?


----------

